# I don't celeberate Halloween, but this is SCARY!



## ReformedWretch (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.bluemountain.com/view.pd?i=149486103&m=5946&rr=y&source=bma999


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 29, 2006)

Frightening!


----------



## QueenEsther (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll never be the same.


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2006)

A warning to all....don't click on the link unless you have a strong stomach.


----------



## caddy (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2006)

Perish the thought!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 29, 2006)

Ivan said:


> A warning to all....don't click on the link unless you have a strong stomach.



...and a good sense of humor!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Devin (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not even going to TRY to sleep tonight. Thanks Adam.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2006)

The problem is, folks, this is an outside possibility. God help us.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 30, 2006)

Ow! It burns the eyes!!!!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 30, 2006)

I had it guessed...

scarey indeed...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

turmeric said:


> Oh, the humanity!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 30, 2006)

Shouldn't something like this be rated R? After all, we don't want to scare the children.


----------

